# ESP) Electrical submersible pumps )



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

Y1 Electrical submersible pumps.pdf

المضخات الكهربائية الغاطسة


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررر و جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## LIALY (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير يعطيك العافية و الله يقويكم


----------



## sosoahmed (26 مارس 2010)

:63::10::61:


----------



## شعبان العراقي (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الموضوع مفيد :13:


----------



## 881988 (14 أغسطس 2010)

ينطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد .............


----------



## احمد القرناوي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم حبيبي


----------



## el-mahdy_pet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## jabbar_k74 (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا .....جزيلا ....وهذه هدية مني .....عن كيفية عمل ( Motor ) المضخة ....How submersible motor works - YouTube


----------

